# How much for clothing line



## fionajohnson (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi,
I do children's photography and have been asked to do a children's clothing line. It would be 300 outfits - 50 outfits on models and 250 outfits on static white background. Any advice on what is reasonable to charge? 

Also, is it customary to offer something to the children i would use as models?

Thanks for any advice!

Fiona


----------



## craig (Nov 2, 2008)

How fast can you shoot them? Do you have a studio? Will you be using assistants and MUA's? How old are the models? Are they professionals? What is the clients budget? What is the usage of these images? What is the copyright? The list goes on and on

You need to examine every single detail of the shoot. Only then can you come up with a bid. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes you have to pay the children. You would bill the model fees to the client. The 250 static white shots should be around $75 each. Most studios charge a little more than that so feel free to bump the price if you think they will go for it. I would charge $150 for each image with a model. You should be able to do 10 shots a day with models so add in about $500 a day for each model. I would just go with one different model each day but if they want a bunch of different kids you could do half days for $250. I would also ad about 20% to the model fee to cover time spent booking them.

Don't forget to add in any other expenses such as rented equipment and a studio if you don't have one.

Most studios also include usage for the client for those prices when it comes to catalogue work. Maybe something like unlimited usage in web and print catalogue for life of product.


----------

